# goodbye Rocky



## micky0 (Jul 25, 2012)

Rocky 2009-2012 sadly was Pts today . He was a loving little fellow who loved hugs and gripping onto my hand. You will be missed little guy , Just sorry I only had you 5 weeks but you were a lovely bearded dragon


----------



## Big McCann (Sep 19, 2012)

hope you are okay. sorry to hear RIP little buddy


----------



## micky0 (Jul 25, 2012)

Big McCann said:


> hope you are okay. sorry to hear RIP little buddy


Thank you , It was for the best he was suffering.


----------

